# sick or hurt?



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

One on my 2" rbps is hiding sideways behind a rock. Anyone seen this. Is he just resting or is he a goner?

sorry no pic my cam is in my gf car


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i had just fed them and his ass looks a little too full. i think he ate too much!


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

tell us if everything turns out allright


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks good. his fat ass just ate too much









thanx.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i over fed my reds once he just lied there not moving at all


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

:laugh: My baby cariba did the same thing once. I watch how much food I present to him now. I think he would eat himself to death if given the chance.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

now hes hiding up in the top corner. two of them look like they are gonna pop. both are hiding.


----------

